# Vitória da Conquista - Bahia: um apanhado atualizado das melhores imagens da terceira maior cidade do estado



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Uma cidade e tanto.
Sem dúvidas é a cidade do Nordeste mais agradável que já visitei.

Essa coletânea mostrou VDC muito bem e inclusive com ângulos inéditos.
Quando vou por aí eu sempre fico no bairro Brasil, rua Piauí. Já conheço mais que o bairro Vila Brasil em Barreiras 😂


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Ondas))) said:


> Uma cidade e tanto.
> Sem dúvidas é a cidade do Nordeste mais agradável que já visitei.
> 
> Essa coletânea mostrou VDC muito bem e inclusive com ângulos inéditos.
> Quando vou por aí eu sempre fico no bairro Brasil, rua Piauí. Já conheço mais que o bairro Vila Brasil em Barreiras 😂


O Bairro Brasil é fantástico! Uma curiosidade: as ruas paralelas levam nomes de capitais e estados brasileiros (Piauí, Teresina, Ceará, Pernambuco...) e as meridionais levam nomes de cidades baianas (Itabuna, Ilhéus, Barreiras, Serrinha...).

Aliás, amo demais a feira livre do bairro e a diversidade de cores e sabores. Até coloquei imagens dela ali. Uma bela pedida comer biscoito com cafézinho e requeijão (o baiano) num domingo de manhã na feira.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Bairro Recreio









fonte


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelente Thread!

Conquista é um 'monstro' do interior baiano. O raio de influência da cidade é enorme. Regiões distantes como Macaúbas (cerca de 400 km), acessam Conquista para muitos serviços.

Utilizei o aeroporto novo ano passo. Ficou fantástico. Após a pandemia, tenho certeza que ele vai bombar muito.

A região próxima ao Boulevard tá ficando com um skyline interessante.

Minha única crítica a Conquista é com relação ao urbanismo e limpeza urbana. Acho que a cidade precisa melhorar muito nesse quesito.

Belo trabalho. Parabéns!


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Guiga1 said:


> Excelente Thread!
> 
> Conquista é um 'monstro' do interior baiano. O raio de influência da cidade é enorme. Regiões distantes como Macaúbas (cerca de 400 km), acessam Conquista para muitos serviços.
> 
> ...


Um monstro mesmo! Influencia parte do Norte de Minas e partes do Sul baiano, além de, claro, o Sudoeste. Não é à toa que a população flutuante já está na casa das milhões de pessoas, que vêm trabalhar, estudar, procurar serviços de saúde... enfim, uma potência enorme! É a conexão do Sul/Sudeste com o Nordeste e a passagem do litoral para o interior da Bahia. Posição estratégica. 

Quanto ao urbanismo, a cidade não foi planejada assim como a grande maioria das cidades brasileiras. Algumas regiões da cidade possuem problemas crônicos e seculares, que acabam não sendo resolvidos. Mas eu te garanto que isso vem sendo melhorado muito nos últimos anos. Inclusive a questão de limpeza, que foi intensificada.

Venha aqui quando quiser, estamos de portas abertas!


----------



## Baralho (Apr 6, 2019)

Muito bonita VDC, já tinha passado pela cidade durante algumas viagens entre MCZ e GV, onde tinha parentes a visitar, até os anos de 90.

E tal como Itabuna, chamava a atenção uma cidade do interior nordestina com um skyline já formado, mesmo que em menor proporção, mas notável comparado a capitais como Maceió e Aracaju (com o dobro de habitantes) por exemplo.

Ficou só uma interrogação.. o FIOL, melhor, a ferrovia, que se avizinha para ser licitada (ou relicitada né), representa algum fator positivo para essa região como está sendo alardeado em relação á dupla Itabuna-Ilhéus ?

De resto, PARABÉNS pelo tópico, belíssimas fotos, Conquista é muito bela e não só pelo seu urbanismo, o seu clima ameno no inverno é de se tirar o chapéu.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Baralho said:


> Muito bonita VDC, já tinha passado pela cidade durante algumas viagens entre MCZ e GV, onde tinha parentes a visitar, até os anos de 90.
> 
> E tal como Itabuna, chamava a atenção uma cidade do interior nordestina com um skyline já formado, mesmo que em menor proporção, mas notável comparado a capitais como Maceió e Aracaju (com o dobro de habitantes) por exemplo.
> 
> ...


A verticalização da cidade começou nos anos 70, com o primeiro edifício com 10 andares na Praça do Gil. E, a partir daí, os primeiros grandes prédios começaram a serem construídos no entorno. O padrão de construção era o mesmo de Itabuna na época.

Olha, a FIOL não passa por Vitória da Conquista e sim por Jequié. O relevo é muito acidentado e os custos seriam ainda mais gigantescos. A FIOL vai beneficiar mais a região de Itabuna/Ilhéus do que Conquista, mas teremos sim os benefícios, só que com a duplicação da BR-116 até Jequié, algo que há anos se arrasta e nunca saiu do papel.

Ademais, muito obrigado pela visita! Espero que retorne à cidade e se surpreenda com o desenvolvimento. O friozinho parece ter desistido da gente, tá um calor terrível, mas mesmo assim venha! kkk


----------



## Danilo vdc (Oct 10, 2019)

Sandro_VDC said:


> Um monstro mesmo! Influencia parte do Norte de Minas e partes do Sul baiano, além de, claro, o Sudoeste. Não é à toa que a população flutuante já está na casa das milhões de pessoas, que vêm trabalhar, estudar, procurar serviços de saúde... enfim, uma potência enorme! É a conexão do Sul/Sudeste com o Nordeste e a passagem do litoral para o interior da Bahia. Posição estratégica.
> 
> Quanto ao urbanismo, a cidade não foi planejada assim como a grande maioria das cidades brasileiras. Algumas regiões da cidade possuem problemas crônicos e seculares, que acabam não sendo resolvidos. Mas eu te garanto que isso vem sendo melhorado muito nos últimos anos. Inclusive a questão de limpeza, que foi intensificada.
> 
> Venha aqui quando quiser, estamos de portas abertas!


Verdade!!

Conquista melhorou muito em relação a limpeza, o ex prefeito Herzen Gusmão se preocupava muito com esse quesito. Hoje eu considero Vitória da Conquista uma cidade limpa! A única parte da cidade que tem esse problema de lixo nas ruas é na feirinha, principalmente no Ceasa. O que me incomoda é o pessoal das cidades pequenas e da zona que vem pra cá e ficam jogando lixo na ruas, eu mesmo já presenciei muito o pessoal lanchando e jogando papel e copo descartável no chão, os garis ficam a todo momento catando e muitos acabam esperando o pessoal ir embora para fazer um serviço só porque o pessoal realmente não respeita.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Atualizando aqui com mais algumas fotos da nossa joia baiana:

Panorâmica do Centro








@pmvconquista

Viaduto do Guarani








@pmvconquista

Praça Tancredo Neves








@conquista.news


Paróquia Nossa Senhora das Candeias








@sheilalemosandrade

Rua Dois de Julho / Monumento do Índio (Centro)








@pmvconquista

Haras Residence









Arco-Íris








@joaodanielbc

Catedral de Nossa Senhora das Vitórias








@reidopirao​


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Belas imagens, super Conquista!


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Vitória da Conquista realmente é a cidade do interior do nordeste que mais me surpreendeu e deu vontade de conhecer pessoalmente! Parece um município em franco desenvolvimento e bem cuidado. O clima é um atrativo à parte!


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Kehrwald said:


> Vitória da Conquista realmente é a cidade do interior do nordeste que mais me surpreendeu e deu vontade de conhecer pessoalmente! Parece um município em franco desenvolvimento e bem cuidado. O clima é um atrativo à parte!


A cidade vive um ótimo momento, mesmo na pandemia. Está havendo um cuidado maior com a limpeza e organização da cidade e um planejamento para o futuro para não repetir erros do passado.


----------



## Carlos AntõCosta (May 11, 2020)

Sandro_VDC said:


> A verticalização da cidade começou nos anos 70, com o primeiro edifício com 10 andares na Praça do Gil. E, a partir daí, os primeiros grandes prédios começaram a serem construídos no entorno. O padrão de construção era o mesmo de Itabuna na época.
> 
> Olha, a FIOL não passa por Vitória da Conquista e sim por Jequié. O relevo é muito acidentado e os custos seriam ainda mais gigantescos. A FIOL vai beneficiar mais a região de Itabuna/Ilhéus do que Conquista, mas teremos sim os benefícios, só que com a duplicação da BR-116 até Jequié, algo que há anos se arrasta e nunca saiu do papel.
> 
> Ademais, muito obrigado pela visita! Espero que retorne à cidade e se surpreenda com o desenvolvimento. O friozinho parece ter desistido da gente, tá um calor terrível, mas mesmo assim venha! kkk


Parabéns pelas belas imagens. Só uma correção, a verticalização começou na década de 80 e não nos anos 70. Os dois edifícios da Barão do Rio Branco foram erguidos na década de 60, depois nenhum outro edifício de porte foi construído até meados dos anos 80, quando a Itajubá e Ecosane começaram a erguer edifícios residenciais. Itabuna começou a se verticalizar no final dos anos 50. Por muito tempo Itabuna teve mais de trinta edifícios e Conquista apenas os dois da Barão do Rio Branco, hoje Conquista deve ter o dobro dos prédios da cidade Grapiúna.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Carlos AntõCosta said:


> Parabéns pelas belas imagens. Só uma correção, a verticalização começou na década de 80 e não nos anos 70. Os dois edifícios da Barão do Rio Branco foram erguidos na década de 60, depois nenhum outro edifício de porte foi construído até meados dos anos 80, quando a Itajubá e Ecosane começaram a erguer edifícios residenciais. Itabuna começou a se verticalizar no final dos anos 50. Por muito tempo Itabuna teve mais de trinta edifícios e Conquista apenas os dois da Barão do Rio Branco, hoje Conquista deve ter o dobro dos prédios da cidade Grapiúna.


Sim sim, errei nas datas. Nos anos 90, as únicas cidades do interior da Bahia com algum tipo de verticalização eram somente Conquista e Itabuna, aí sempre associo as duas cidades juntas kkk

O Ed. Justino Gusmão (que eu citei como o da Praça do Gil) foi inaugurado no início dos anos 80, dando o pontapé inicial para uma nova fase de verticalização no bairro Recreio, que ao longo da década foi recebendo novos edifícios da Itajubá e Ecosane.

EDIFÍCIO JUSTINO GUSMÃO - Praça do Gil (anos 80)









PRIMEIROS EDIFÍCIOS DA CIDADE (Praça Barão do Rio Branco) - anos 70









Os edifícios da Ecosane e Itajubá erguidos nos anos 80/90 são os seguintes:


Justino Gusmão (Pça do Gil) - 11 pavimentos
Portal das Árvores (Pça do Gil) - 18 pavimentos
Conde de Itajubá (Siqueira Campos) - 14 pavimentos
Marquês de Itajubá (Siqueira Campos) - 14 pavimentos
Solar da Primavera (Siqueira Campos) - 12 pavimentos
José Capitulino Teles (Siqueira Campos) - 13 pavimentos
Vila da Serra (Siqueira Campos) - 8 pavimentos
Barão de Itajubá (Expedicionários) - 13 pavimentos
Bosque da Serra (Expedicionários) - 14 pavimentos
Jardim da Cidade (São Geraldo) - 10 pavimentos
O Portal das Árvores foi, até pouco tempo, o maior da cidade, aliás. Estes prédios são ícones da paisagem de Conquista, seja pelas suas cores, seja pelo símbolo de pioneirismo.


----------



## tonyfs (Feb 5, 2011)

Imagens magestosas desta cidade que tanto nos orgulha como baianos.
Excelentes as fotos e ângulos mostrando uma Conquista viva e vibrante.
Parabéns Sandro !!!


----------

